# Discus tank 150 gal



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive been wanting to upgrade my tank for a while so im ready to do it
The spot I have for the tank to fit is for a 72x18x28 thats a 150gal
Is this a good size tank for discus I want to get them as pups {little guys}
so they acclimate well and pair off how many would be good to keep in the tank? with a school of rummy nose or similar. it will be a planted tank
also should i keep just i strain of discus or mis in 2 or 3 different types
Thanks Bruce


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a great-sized tank for Discus, Bruce, but you really need to prepare it properly to be successful raising discus. And, especially if you're intending to plant it, getting 'little guys' is not the way to go. I would suggest starting out with discus of at least about 3.5" to 4.0".
Your tank even if planted, can eventually, & safely accommodate 12 to 15 good-sized discus, particularly if you don't have a 'multitude' of other dither fish.
May I suggest you have a read of my Beginner's Guide to Getting Started with Discus, which I think would help you get off on the right footing - Link:

www.forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?86009-Beginner-s-Guide-to-Getting-Started-with-Discus
If there is anything at all I can help you with at any time, please don't hesitate to PM me.
Best of luck,
Paul


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

P.S.
Rummy Noses are great discus tankmates - A school of 2 dozen would be nice in your tank, eventually.
As for different strains to start with - this is strictly up to you. Many discus-keepers like the simplicity, but yet 'drama', of a single strain, but many others really like to mix and match.
Have a long look at what supply of different strains is available to you, and make up your own mind based on what turns you on. That help ?


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks very much for all that info it all sounds good . and thanks for letting me pm you if i need help which im sure i will I know they like warmer water so i need to find plants that will survive it I hope some of my favorites will work


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Bruce, there are many plants that will adjust and grow well in a discus tank with temp in the mid-80's F. 
Some examples are: Anubias, Java Ferns, many varieties of Amazon Swords (Echinodorus), Hygrophilas, Ludwigia, Aponogetons, Rotalas, Red or Tiger Lotus, Bacopas, some Crypts, to name a few.
You might care to have a look at my planted discus tank to get an idea:
First set of pics were taken several months ago, after the tank was set up & planted for just a couple of months.
Second set of photos were taken several weeks ago ( a few months after the first pics), when the plants had matured and grown some:

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/FTS-Osaka260
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/2tanks

Let us know how things develop with your tank.
Paul


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Furthering Paul's recommendation, I highly suggest heading over to the simplydiscus forums as there is a lot more people there that can help you with the discus aspect than there are here.

You might also try googling some of your questions. A quick search of 'discus minimum tank size' shows 453K results.

Good luck with the tank, a 150gallon discus tank is a pipe dream for many people (myself included).


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful tank Paul. The fish look very comfortable in the tank.
Ive begun to read your writings on the discus thanks and thanks JR for the info on the forum- ill begin my studying and work on my Honey Do list i promised my wife before i start the new tank-- Have to start collecting all the goodies Ill need, build the cabinet extc. Yes and i am pinching my self LOL


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

My Beagle to the right Flapjacks loves watchin the fish everynight with me wait till he sees the new Tank!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Once you have finished reading my Guide, Bruce, fire away with any questions you might have. I'm on this forum a couple of times a day, and would be happy to help you along with your discus tank project.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

how come they tell ya not to use charcoal in a canister filter for discus?
dosent make sense


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

they call me bruce said:


> how come they tell ya not to use charcoal in a canister filter for discus?
> dosent make sense


You can use carbon/charcoal. Many people do.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Nothing really wrong with it, although many discus-keepers will say you don't really ever need it considering the frequent, large wcs being done, which generally mitigates the use of carbon for removing ... whatever, nor for clarifying water.
Nonetheless, I still regularly use Purigen rather than any carbon, for keeping crystal clear water conditions in my planted tank. I feel it is far more effective than carbon.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure what purigan is but carbon does keep the tank crystal clear


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

e-mailed watley discus for pics of fish he had available because the onesw on his web site arnt that good--he sent me 50 pics next day wow good service any other good suppliers you recomend with good customer service?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

they call me bruce said:


> Not sure what purigan is but carbon does keep the tank crystal clear


Seachem makes Purigen - It consists of very fine white particles that pick up/remove discolorations, odors, fine particulate in the water column, and a number of undesirable elements. Available loose in a 250 L canister - Just double-bag it up & place in your filter. Or you can buy it already bagged - more expensive & just one size bag, I believe. It works like magic though ! I wouldn't be without it for maintaining crystal clear water.



they call me bruce said:


> e-mailed watley discus for pics of fish he had available because the onesw on his web site arnt that good--he sent me 50 pics next day wow good service any other good suppliers you recomend with good customer service?


You might consider Hans' Discus on the north-east coast of the U.S. - Gotta be near you - he's located either in Conn., Mass., or Mld. - not sure.
Look him up on Google or on simplydiscus. com, where he is a sponsor.
Many members there purchase his stock and all rave about the quality/health of his fish. You can phone or email & he'll get right back to you, I'm sure.
Paul


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

yes hans has some of the best discus available in this country, his customer service is exceptional too. he is in baltimore btw


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

This tempeture requirement is starting to erk me --seams like 82 degrees is the break line for many plants and the bottom you should go for discus--now im reading that Sawbwa Resplendens dont like it above 76 I thought these where compatable dither fish
seams the males fight is this really a good set up?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Bruce, I don't know any, and have not heard of any, discus-keepers that have ever kept that species of fish with discus. If their ideal temp is no more than 76 then they're obviously not a good tankmate.
As for discus temp - 83-84 F is quite allright for many plants - they'll acclimate - I showed you my tank and the plants are all doing very well @ 84 F.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

JRMott said:


> Furthering Paul's recommendation, I highly suggest heading over to the simplydiscus forums as there is a lot more people there that can help you with the discus aspect than there are here.
> 
> You might also try googling some of your questions. A quick search of 'discus minimum tank size' shows 453K results.
> 
> Good luck with the tank, a 150gallon discus tank is a pipe dream for many people (myself included).


+10 on that! SD is a great site


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

P.S.
Rummy Noses are great discus tankmates - A school of 2 dozen would be nice in your tank, eventually.

Paul remember saying this?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

they call me bruce said:


> P.S.
> Rummy Noses are great discus tankmates - A school of 2 dozen would be nice in your tank, eventually.
> 
> Paul remember saying this?


Yes, I do. And I was specifically referring to Rummy-Nose Tetras - Not Sawbwa Resplendens ( a very small Rasbora I believe, that lives in temps of 68-75 F in the wild) - Not the same fish at all.
Rummy-Nose Tetras are great discus tankmates - -Sawbwas are not - they couldn't tolerate the discus temps, and would probably turn out to be lunch for mature discus. Does that explain my comment?.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

they call me bruce said:


> This tempeture requirement is starting to erk me --seams like 82 degrees is the break line for many plants and the bottom you should go for discus--now im reading that Sawbwa Resplendens dont like it above 76 I thought these where compatable dither fish
> seams the males fight is this really a good set up?


P.S. Bruce, this is what you wrote earlier - re: Sawbwa Resplendens- that's what I was responding to in a recent post.
They're similar-looking fish to Rummy-Nose Tetras, and I believe they're also labeled as pseudo "rummy-nose", but they're not rummy-nose tetras.

One further bit of info: 
Sawbwas are native to mountain waters in Myanmar (Asia), whereas Rummy-Nose Tetras hail from tributaries of the Amazon in S.A., same waters that discus originate from.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks its hard to get the right info when you google something the site that i was on says they are often called rummy nose tetras---local fish stores basterized so many fishes names it very confusing --I meant no disrespect just wanted to stay on track for my planed tank. Thanks for all your help Ill try sticking to SD or here for my info--stii no power in NJ running off a generator--Bruce


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're temporarily out of power in NJ - hope things are back to normal soon - good thing you have a generator. Take care & best of luck.
Paul


----------

